# Die Anwendung konnte nicht ausgeführt werden!



## Chimi (28. Jan 2011)

Guten Abend. 
Ich hab mich vorhin etwas in JavaFx eingelesen und auch mal ein kleines Testprojekt angelegt. Es läuft alles wunderbar, im Browser kann ich mir das ganze dann anschauen. Aber sobald ich NetBeans schließe, kann ich es mir nicht mehr angucken. Und auf meinem eigenen Webserver läuft die Anwendung auch nicht mehr. Es kommt immer der Fehler:



> Java Plug-in 1.6.0_23
> Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_23-b05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
> Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Users\XXX
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...



Der Pfad in der Fehlermeldung bezieht sich ja immer auf mein lokales Projekt, muss ich alle Pfade manuell editieren? Muss ich noch Einstellungen/Installationen an meinem Webserver vornehmen? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

chimi


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jan 2011)

Möglicherweise sollten die Pfade dorthin zeigen, wo sich die Quellen befinden - im Internet?


----------



## Chimi (1. Feb 2011)

Nun geht es. 

Die Pfade mussten natürlich geändert werden und zusätzlich hab ich noch das JavaFX SDK installiert. Ich dachte, dass es schon installiert gewesen wäre.  

Danke sehr.


----------

